# Ford 3000 mystery lever



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

This one was nowhere to be found in the owner's manual I just bought. I just picked this tractor up and began working on it. This lever goes into a large circular case that is probably married to the transmission as the case is full of gear oil. I'm not into just pulling levers on the fly. Any ideas? I'll include a picture of the lever and Olga up on the farm in Middle Tennessee. Thanks in advance and I'm really glad to be here.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool tractor! Don't know what it is, but I'm wondering of the others might pop up and let you know. I'm leaning towards a high low range shifter to double your available gears.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello csi-tech,

Welcome back.

That is a transmission handbrake. Required equipment in Europe and the UK, but not in the USA. In the US, footbrake latches are considered adequate. Your tractor was probably made in Europe or the UK. My Ford 3600 was made in Basildon. Great tractor!

If you want to learn more about your tractor post the 3 sets of numbers stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. Someone here can translate the numbers for you. If your serial number starts with a "B", it was made in Basildon, UK. If it starts with an "A" it was made in Antwerp, Belgium. If it starts with a "C" it was made in the USA.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to put the ol' gal through her paces. I have a large 4 gang disc, a grater blade with scarifier, a single bottom plow with a colture attachment a Howes bush hog, a loader that is attached to an old Leyland Diesel that I should be able to swap and 400 acres to keep myself busy. Here is our tractor graveyard. The Leyland and a Ford red belly.


----------

